# Adire Koda Tweeter



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Frequency response measured unbaffled. Spl looks to be about 92dbwm. I can't explain that weird suckout at 8khz, except to say that it occurs in almost all the measurements. Pretty good off-axis response though at 60 degrees. You'd definitely want this to be mounted extremely off-axis for the smoothest response, although you do lose quite a bit of sensitivity.










Looks squeaky clean.










Overall excellent decay times, except at 8khz where it looks pretty bad.

3khz.








5khz.








8khz.








12khz.








15khz.









Distortion measurements all taken at 96db @1m. Pretty loud.

Definitely don't want to cross at 2khz, due to the high distortion.










3khz is a great place to cross over. Very low distortion above this point, although 3rd order products could be a bit lower.


















Qts is a bit high, which explains the bump around 1.2khz.










Pros:

1. Good extreme off-axis performance
2. Generally good distortion and fast decay above 3khz

Negatives:

1. Very rough on-axis response and strange severe suckout at 8khz
2. Not suitable for use below 3khz


----------



## tokyofist (Jun 16, 2005)

i really didn't like these tweeters.....







but, i had them mounted pretty much on axis. i'd try them again, but a terminal snapped off one of them. oh yeah, and i got some dayton rs tweets, and you'd have to pry them out of my cold dead hands to get me to give em up


----------

